# PA guys tell me about Leader's



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm searching high and low for another used tractor. I can't find any reviews about Leader's in Everett. Hoping somebody can tell me about their reputation.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I see their ads in the farm paper, but have never heard anything about them....no news is good news in the used equipment business....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I suppose it is Mike, seems bad reviews spread fast. I have grandparents in Potomac, MD so a trip up that way won't be that bad. I'll just stop off at their place for a few days and make a day trip to Leader's.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Was there this spring. Typical jockey type operation, some nice stuff, some junk, no bargains. Proceed with same caution as any other place.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Ditto what PaMike has said. What do you have your eye on?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Ditto what PaMike has said. What do you have your eye on?


5130 he picked up from Canada. I've been looking for 51-52 series 2wd without loaders for the most part. I won't turn down a MFWD.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Local jockey here has a 5200, but it has a loader on it.

http://www.qualitytractor.net/tractors.htm?http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1110?etid=1&pcid=3569267&dlr=1


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Local jockey here has a 5200, but it has a loader on it.
> 
> http://www.qualitytractor.net/tractors.htm?http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1110?etid=1&pcid=3569267&dlr=1


A bit too small  I should have added CaseIH 5130 and I'm looking for 5130, 5140, 5150, 5220, 5230, 5240, 5250 just to clear that up lol.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

LOL, yeah I guess.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddies have a 5120(or maybe 5220) for sale. 2wd, cab, nice looking tractor. They have had it on their lot for a while and want to move it...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

PaMike said:


> Buddies have a 5120(or maybe 5220) for sale. 2wd, cab, nice looking tractor. They have had it on their lot for a while and want to move it...


Forward me some info.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I attached a clip of their ad out of the local paper. Hopefully it works. They may be somewhat flexible on the price on that one..not 100% sure...


----------

